# Solved: Internet cuts in and out every few minutes



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

First time posting, 

Im on Windows 7 Ultimate, I have Netgear N600 and a motorola and all the lights are on but when I lose connectivity to my internet, everything looks fine light wise. My whole family connects to the wireless in my house and when the internet goes down, they too, are effected. The internet would be running for a few minutes and then sadly go down for a minute then come back up. This has been happening more and more lately and its come to a point where I'm sick and tired of trying to fix it myself. Its very aggravating to be surfing the web and one point and then seeing the oh so nice "Firefox cannot connect to your internet" screen. I play World of Warcraft, as of right now, its unplayable. I'm stressing because its just a hug hassle. The Motorola and the Netgear are fairly new and I don't seem to think that would be the problem. Im just pulling my hair trying to figure out whats the issue. Im been searching(when my internet would let me) all day trying to maybe find a solution and nothing seems to help. If any of you can shine some light on this dark situation, I would be oh so grateful.

Phosphoros

Specs
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 3
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 600915 MB, Free - 287652 MB; D: Total - 9562 MB, Free - 1289 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NARRA3, 3.02, MS1C83R72504188
Antivirus: Webroot AntiVirus with Spy Sweeper, Updated and Enabled


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

/bump anybody D:?


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

If more info needs to be provided, just let me know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you get the same disconnects when connected by ethernet? If so, do you get the same disconnects with a computer connected directly to the modem?


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

I do get the same disconnect when connecting by ethernet, and when I plug it straight into the computer from the modem, It doesn't connect at all.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

When you direct connected to the modem,did you do a power on reset of the modem ?


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

Tested what you asked me too do, I do have internet connecting from the modem straight to the computer but it does the same thing. It has internet, then it will lose it, then come back. Since im running a WINDOW7 I have the nice icon at the bottom that shows im connected...when im not.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the clarification.
Ok:Just to recap.All pc's are affected.Wired or wireless.
With a pc direct connected to the modem,that pc fails the same way.
And when this occurs,what is the status of the modem lights?
Logically,that seems to point to a modem or ISP issue.
Let's see what Terry thinks.


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

You have it exactly.
All the lights continue to function correctly when the internet is down which is very odd.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And I am assuming a DSL connection ?
Was this always a problem ?


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

Cox Cable connection
And absolutely not, I mean random disconnects that happened not so often, Im pretty sure that's normal. I recently had Cisco Valet that was fairly new and the problem happened when I had that too, we got a hold of a Cox helper and Geek Squad and they said it was the Cisco, and so we replaced it and got the Netgear. Fixed it for awhile but now seems to be even worse then the Cisco.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep, seems to be ISP or modem problem. Small chance it could be the ethernet cable connected to the modem.


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

So where does that leave me? Get a new Modem or ISP, im not even sure how to fix the ISP part.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I certainly agree with Terry.
Another small chance that there is some kind of fault in the cable coming into your house or a splitter,that has become corroded .I've had both happen when I had cable internet.
Your ISP would need to come out and start testing voltages at different places/outlets.
The other thing you might look into,is try to determine if that modem records outages and the reason for them.Should crank out some kind of error log,one would think.
If the modem was supplied by your ISP,I would contact them and see if that type of analysis could be provided.


----------



## phosphoros (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright thank you both very much!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Please let us know how you are doing.


----------

